# Fish Ohio ??



## RonnieLee393 (Apr 25, 2007)

I caught a 21 inch bass Sunday , didn't have time to hit bait shop , i came home and plan to get it mounted so i wrapped it in a soakin wet towel and plastic bag and froze it . My question is what does it take to make Fish Ohio ? and could i still register if it qualifies ?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

go here and follow the directions.simple procedure.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/fishohio/default.htm


----------



## RonnieLee393 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks, i'll let taxidermist measude her again to be sure. Wish i would have went to marine to get weighed and measured Sunday.


----------

